# Are you happy with your wardrobe?



## Andi (Nov 18, 2008)

IÂ´m not. Every fall/winter itÂ´s the same. Even though Austrian winters can be long and very cold, my wardrobe lacks actual warm clothing. I am such a dysfunctional shopper! IÂ´ll be tons of low cut going out tops, dresses etc, but I might have two warm sweaters total. And here I am layering my thin shirts to get warm every winter. (I do have a warm winter jacket though).

And I realized I have very few everyday clothes that look stylish or elegant or just interesting. Everything is so plain. Yet again, a bunch of clothes for nighttime, but during the day I find myself reaching for jeans and t-shirt, with a hoodie or cardigan way too often.

WhatÂ´s wrong with your wardrobe?

P.S: Shout out to Rosie. I really really like your wardrobe (from what I can tell in your OOTDs!)


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL, thanks Andi!

Maybe you'll be surprised then when I say no. I have many things that I've bought at bargain prices because they were the closest to what I actually wanted to buy that I could find. But because they're cheap, they fall apart or they grey quickly in the wash.

The older I get, the more I'd prefer to have much fewer clothes and shoes, if only they were more expensive and a lot more 'classic'. But almost everywhere with decent clothing or shoes charges outrageous prices that aren't in line with what they're offering, or they sell cheap trash.

I'd really like to simplify my wardrobe with more expensive, classic pieces (like a few standard business shirts, a few standard skirts in classic cuts for work) and then a few interesting pieces to wear out. Not that I ever go out anymore.

And!!! my evening wardrobe is way to trashy to wear any more since I've aged since I last had any reason to buy clubbing clothing! plus because I've gained weight I don't like the looks I get when I wear low tops. Way too much on display, lol!


----------



## Karren (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe you need to move to somewhere warmer, Andi? Lol. Might be cheaper than buying a new wardrobe!! I love Rosie's clothes too!! I have quite a few sweaters and even one pair of slacks.. A couple winter jackets. Scarves and gloves and hats.. I love winter!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not happy with mine either.

I was at one point, but then I gained weight and had to buy new clothes so I could actually have something to wear that fit. I've lost most of the weight now, so I can fit into some of my old clothes, but not all. So I kind of have two wardrobes at the moment...and clothes pouring out of my bedroom. lol.

But most of the clothes now I don't really love...I just kind of needed something to cover me up. lol. I'd really like to cut out the vast majority of clothes from my wardrobe and just keep the items that I really love. And then only buy items to add to my wardrobe that I 100 percent love from now on.


----------



## Andi (Nov 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you need to move to somewhere warmer, Andi? Lol. Might be cheaper than buying a new wardrobe!! I love Rosie's clothes too!! I have quite a few sweaters and even one pair of slacks.. A couple winter jackets. Scarves and gloves and hats.. I love winter!! thatÂ´s exactly what IÂ´ll do in the somewhat near future. I always tell people I was really supposed to be born in Hawaii, with constant warm weather year round. Much better for my mental health than *****ing about the weather here for months lol

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, thanks Andi!
Maybe you'll be surprised then when I say no. I have many things that I've bought at bargain prices because they were the closest to what I actually wanted to buy that I could find. But because they're cheap, they fall apart or they grey quickly in the wash.

The older I get, the more I'd prefer to have much fewer clothes and shoes, if only they were more expensive and a lot more 'classic'. But almost everywhere with decent clothing or shoes charges outrageous prices that aren't in line with what they're offering, or they sell cheap trash.

I'd really like to simplify my wardrobe with more expensive, classic pieces (like a few standard business shirts, a few standard skirts in classic cuts for work) and then a few interesting pieces to wear out. Not that I ever go out anymore.

And!!! my evening wardrobe is way to trashy to wear any more since I've aged since I last had any reason to buy clubbing clothing! plus because I've gained weight I don't like the looks I get when I wear low tops. Way too much on display, lol!

I have also been realizing that pretty much all of my clothes are not so great quality. But my problem is that I like to wear new clothes, I want to have a big amount to chose from. So I canÂ´t really see myself spending a lot of $ on a single item.Plus, some of my favorite pieces were total bargains, and I get so excited over cheap stuff that looks great. A lot of times IÂ´ll decide later on that it doesnÂ´t look that great on me after all and then I donÂ´t wear it anymore anyway.

Lets hope IÂ´ve finally "grown up" and settled on a style for now. I really wanna start wearing classier stuff, more grown up than the ole jeans and t-shirt look. ItÂ´s getting boring

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd really like to cut out the vast majority of clothes from my wardrobe and just keep the items that I really love. And then only buy items to add to my wardrobe that I 100 percent love from now on. same here. But if I threw everything out that I donÂ´t relaly LOVE then IÂ´d have very little to choose from. And I absolutely hate always wearing the same thing...with tops that is. For bottoms I seem to not mind, in fact, I only have two pairs of jeans that I wear regularly. And one pair that I wear when I go out, cause they are very tight lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, Andi, that's what I find too! I LIKE bargains, and if I don't know whether something will suit me then I don't want to spend heaps.

But, what with trying to save up, I'm not buying anything new, so I wish what I DID have was better quality. PLUS, I've realised I really can cope with less.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 18, 2008)

Meh, not really. I have waaay too many clothes, but half the time I feel like I have nothing to wear. I really would like to have more basics. Most of the things I own are very, eccentric pieces. Like vintage, patterned, crazy textures, fuchsia colored tights and royal blue pencil skirts from the 80's lol, stuff like that. So sometimes I just get overwhelmed trying to pick out something to wear. So with a huge wardrobe full of clothes I love, I end up wearing hoodies and jeans or sweats with flip flops or sweater boots more often than anything than anything else.


----------



## Andi (Nov 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Meh, not really. I have waaay too many clothes, but half the time I feel like I have nothing to wear. I really would like to have more basics. Most of the things I own are very, eccentric pieces. Like vintage, patterned, crazy textures, fuchsia colored tights and royal blue pencil skirts from the 80's lol, stuff like that. So sometimes I just get overwhelmed trying to pick out something to wear. So with a huge wardrobe full of clothes I love, I end up wearing hoodies and jeans or sweats with flip flops or sweater boots more often than anything than anything else. eccentric pieces are cool! I wished I had more clothes that stand out a bit, but I guess IÂ´d have to find thrift or vintage stores to get them...they are hard to find here.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eccentric pieces are cool! I wished I had more clothes that stand out a bit, but I guess IÂ´d have to find thrift or vintage stores to get them...they are hard to find here. Maybe I should come live with you then, cause I spend an unnatural amount of money thrift shopping. I do thrift stores every wednesday, and hit up the flea market and yard sales all day saturday.....every week lol. And I'll usually hit up other various consignment and antique stores throughout the week. It's my addiction.

If you like to shop online, there's more and more vintage clothing, or vintage inspired clothing sites popping up, granted I don't know anything about where they do and don't ship too. Have you discovered Etsy.com yet? There's tons of great girls on there (and ebay too) who sell gorgeous vintage pieces. There's lots of of like blog sites where girls do the same thing, I'll have to get the urls of some of em. Then there's online stores like modcloth, which is a bit more expensive I guess, I really want this top!! Retro Cupcake Blouse-Mod Retro Indie Clothing &amp; Vintage Clothes


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 18, 2008)

Right now I'm definitely not happy with my wardrobe at all. But then again I'm kinda punishing myself for gaining so much weight. I'm currently working on losing it so my reward will be to buy a new wardrobe. I find that if I kept gaining more weight as I bought clothes to fit but now I'm forced to do something about it since my largest jeans were starting to fit a little too snug. I refuse to go up another size.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 18, 2008)

a big fat NO!

My wardrobe is hideous and I think I that I know what is stylish but I just can't apply it to myself, nor can I afford it now!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm happy with a lot of the stuff I have but my problem is that I always want more. If it's something classic I don't mind spending a lot and I like dressing up so I'm willing to spend more on that plus shoes too. I want more dresses though since I'm pretty proportionate and it's a lot easier to choose outfits in the morning when I only have to worry about one piece plus tights and shoes.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 19, 2008)

I am, but i want more clothes, and i dont mind not having classic pieces or stuff that i could wear to go to parties or clubbing, cause i hate parties and i hate clubs too! so i never go out to those places, i like the stuff that i have but i would like to have more of other stuff that i've been eyeing lately. So yes i do like my wardrobe but then i want to have more to choose from.

I buy all my clothes at thrift stores here, and i just LOVE it, because the stuff that they sell is brand new! and most of the time they're popular brands and they are so cheap, that's why i love it, most of the time i find what i want as well, so i really have no complaints


----------



## Ozee (Nov 19, 2008)

No i hate it, i have a section dedicated to my pre baby clothes and i take them out and think 'you wouldnt even fit over my calf muscle now'

I dont like going clothes shopping so i guess i will just have to suffer wearing trackie's for a while longer.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 20, 2008)

I quite like my wardrobe, all my clothes are a compromise as to the style I like and what I can afford to buy.

There is this section of my wardrobe that I am most unhappy about that consumes about 20% of it which one day I will throw out. It belongs to him.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 20, 2008)

75% of my closet holds wonderful things... that I no longer fit into. And that is depressing. and from that depresson my wardrobe started turning ALL BLACK... you know- black= slimming, or emo, or Tabitha.

I have only started to clear out my closet this last weekend of the things that do not fit me or are inappropriate to wear to work.

But I am coming to terms with my weight gain, not fully... but its getting there... and putting things back into my wardrobe that fit me and aren't all black.


----------



## fawp (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm satisfied with my wardrobe but not completely.

I have a few stylish black pieces that I wear to work everyday (two pair of black skinnies, some leggings, and about two weeks worth of trendy tops); I just started the job in October so I don't have a large collection of black yet but I'm trying to find some stylish, *warm* pieces for the winter.

I have lots of cute tops and heels for when I'm not at work but I never get the chance to wear them because 1). if I do go out it's usually straight after work and I don't have time to go home and change and 2). if I leave the house at all on my days off, all I want to wear is jeans, a tank, a hoodie, and some uggs.

Plus, now it's winter. I'm originally from Florida and I have no idea how to dress cute during cold weather. Last year, I was working from home and only went out with friends every other week or so. I have a few basics...a black suede trench, a cute white puffy jacket, three sweaters, and some really cute boots that I tuck my jeans into...but other than that I'm completely lost.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. I need some new clothes but I haven't got around to getting rid of my old ones and going shopping yet.

I don't really do smart clothes so most of my clothes are casual and I don't wear skirts and I rarely wear dresses.

I kinda wish I was more girly but it's just not the kind of thing I go for.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 12, 2008)

I love a lot of the items in my closet, but I can't always find the right occasion to wear them. I love dresses, but for my work that is extremely impractical. I've been buying a lot more pants and t-shirts lately because that is the only thing that works :/


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh gosh NO NO NO NO NO! I am SO unhappy with my wardrobe--and honestly with myself--right now. I was fairly lucky my whole life and wore like a size 4-6, and had GREAT metabolism. I never had to think about it--just ate what I wanted, never exercised, and I was fine. Which makes it harder now. In the last probably 3 years I've put on weight, all just right around my middle, but I have no willpower, and no concept of just taking it easy on the food, and/or exercising a bit.

I go shopping and try on clothes and I think they all just look like crap on me. This sounds silly but I honestly think that is part of why I've been buying so much makeup lately. Clothes don't fit right but make up always does!

I've been at an all time low as far as self-esteem lately, and I hate that. But you don't see me out doing anything about it. And I don't know what it will take to GET me to do something. I sort of kind of just started to hang out with a guy, and I'm VERY self-conscious about what he will think, so maybe THAT is what I need to start watching what I eat and just taking a damn walk now and then.

Meanwhile, I wear the same clothes all the time because that is what I'm comfortable in--I feel like a 40 year old trying to be 50!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 12, 2008)

i am deffinately not...

i am horrible at shopping, i own about a million tank tops, which is nice and all except we only have about 2 months of actual tank top weather where i live (and even with that at night time it still gets pretty chilly here in ny). also i only own 2 pairs of pants that i can wear during that time of the month. which is proboably not the smartest.

also i am slowly trying to get a more professional wardrobe but most of my stuff is still extremely casual, so it is hard to find ways to wear some of my stuff together.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 13, 2008)

Im definitely not happy with my wardrobe. My weight fluctuates a lot so if i buy something theres a good chance that soon it wont fit. I am a little stuck. I want to be able to buy good quality clothing that is flattering at the same time, but there is no point. My wardrobe is all full of cheap, terrible quality and very worn clothes sizes 8 to 16 that ive worn throughout the years, along with a few expensive pieces that dont bloody fit me. Not to sound like a goth, but i really do, especcially over the winter, take the "black is slimming" rule to a whole new level. Most of the clothes i wear, unless its hot, are black. I hate it. I have tried to wear more colour, but i just feel like i look stupid in it. Lately ive just spent more money on accessories... atleast i can be a bit bolder with them, and i can wear em no matter what my weight is.


----------



## Lozi (Dec 19, 2008)

Not happy at all....

Warm weather, I'm okay, but Winter is a different story....

I end up dressing like a homeless person (3 people have told me this!) because it gets too cold for me, so I'll wear like 3 layers on the bottom and 3 layers on the top, and oversized sweaters over other sweaters D: I don't have any good looking sweaters, they're all pretty bummy...same with sweat pants (although I like my Adidas jogging pants a lot).

Also I hate my lack of shoes....for Converse style shoes I'm covered, but I got nothing fancy or dressy looking except for some black leather maryjanes with a wedge heel, and even that is not very dressy compared to what other people wear (rounded toe, low heel, white stitching).

All in all my warddrobe lacks sophistication =/ My friend told me "don't wear anything punk or goth or those weird socks you have, don't wear school skirts, dress NICE for dinner tonight" and I looked at my closet and thought.....I have nothing to wear!

And I severely need a sophisticated looking jacket. My NorthFace looks too...lumpy and ghetto...


----------



## Roxie (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not happy about my wardrobe, but I can't find clothes anywhere that I like! I think I have maybe two outfits that I love and probably wear the most, but everything else... blah... I need to go shopping and throw everything out - I still wear clothes I bought three years ago!


----------



## purplejasmine (Dec 20, 2008)

mmmm yes and no... 

i dont buy clothes just because its hot now or whatever unlike my early teenage years so pretty much my whole wardrobe is clothes i like




mostly dresses... love dresses &lt;3

my probs are that i tend to buy clothes in the same colors (my fave colors) and that i dont have much of business clothes. considering how old i am, i guess i should have at least a couple of official looking ones, but i simply cant say no to those gorgeous dresses lol


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am not happy with my wardrobe. I am in the middle of throwing away the old stuff and buying new ones, but i eek each time i see the prices, so it's a long process.The fact is i am also a jeans and teeshirt kind of girl, so i don't have much classy/elegant outfits, and i am totally oblivious to the classic outfits notion.

I own no dresses, i hate the dresses i see at the stores as well as their prices, and i'm still too curvy to wear the only kind i like.

I have two skirts i could wear during the warmer days, but i don't like wearing them so they collect dust.

Most of my pullovers are nice and in the price range i can afford to pay, but they're also old and plush or grey. Add to that the fact i cannot wear pullovers and cardigans containing wool, so i have a limited number of them.

My teeshirts, i have enough of them i think, my only concern is to find the right color of bras to wear under my white teeshirts, i hate underwear showing through them.

The only part of my wardrobe i'm happy with is my socks, i have pink, yellow, blue with stars, rainbow striped, cats, i have to have the funniest socks.

I also love my wintercoat, and i have enough scarves, shawls and gloves to allow some variety in my looks.


----------



## cygne noir (Jan 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eccentric pieces are cool! I wished I had more clothes that stand out a bit, but I guess IÂ´d have to find thrift or vintage stores to get them...they are hard to find here. I lived in vienna for a couplke of months last year and I loved it!



best place to find vintage clothing (but you have to reaaly really look for it) is on the naschmarkt-flohmarkt on saturday mornings (though it will be more expensive, but you can lower the prie easily - man kann ruhig verhandeln ) also, any other flohmarkt will do, and it would be much chaper. I also know a little vintage store filled with cool stuff (though pretty expensive) on a little street that is close to mariahilferstrasse (near a U3 station) and one near to pilgramgasse (that's on U4)... but the fleamarkets are the best!!!

and I also hat my wardrobe...I have waaay too much clothes but wear the same 10 tshirts over and over again. yup, my new years resolution is to only buy things I really really 100% like! though I'm a sucker forsecond hand shops and fleamarkets and buy stuff just cause it's fun.. this will be hard!


----------



## fawp (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now I'm a little annoyed with my wardrobe. I finally found a nice sweater dress that I like and I found two really good pairs of work pants (which is a miracle in itself and I _should_ be grateful) but I really, _really_ want to find a black pencil skirt and a pair of over-the-knee black boots.


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm starting to like my wardrobe a little more but only because i've spent so much money shopping lately. it's hard because i buy like a couple outfits i like and wear them so much i get sick of it. i have a million things to wear but at the same time nothing to wear lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

Alex, I'm so exactly the same, haha!


----------



## vicky1804 (Jan 6, 2009)

I can definatly say that as iv got older and lost 2 1/2 stone, got contact lenses i feel much happier with myself and my wardrobe has really improved.Wouldnt say im completly happy with everything but its miles better. Started paying alittle more for items and the fit is much better.Also theres now a lot of colour in my wardrobe


----------

